# Best straightening serum



## Bernadette (Jan 5, 2007)

My sis-in-law just cut her _very long_ (like lower back) hair into a shoulder-length bob yesterday. I haven't seen it yet but she loves it. 

Anyway I recommended a straighetning iron for her and I also want to recommend a straightening serum to protect her hair from heat styling.
I did a search in this forum and came up with...

Paul Mitchell Super Skinny
Nuetrogena Triple Moisture Serum
Bed Head Girl Toys
Oscar Blandi serum (I think this is kind of out of her budget)

She has pretty thick, straight hair. So what do you guys think of those products or do you recommend something else? Not too pricey please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thank you!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 5, 2007)

I actually use the Pantene Pro V mousse for straightening and it works great!  It only takes a little bit at a time which is nice and my hair looks really shiny afterwards.  I also use their pomade after straightening to tame flyaways and frizzies.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 5, 2007)

Schwartzkopfs brand OSIS   makes and amazing one. 

OSIS Slick Flattering Liquid (former X-tra Flat)


----------



## CincyFan (Jan 5, 2007)

I use Aveda Brilliant Emollient Gloss.  I have thick, wavy, coarse hair and it keeps my frizzies at bay and protects it from the heat of my flat iron.

Also, Sally Beauty has a line of knock-offs called Beyond the Zone.  Their Frizz Zapper is equivalent to Tigis Girl Toys.  It smells so good and works really well.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 5, 2007)

Back 2 Basics _Sleek Creme_ is the best! It's doesn't make my hair greasy at all, doesn't weigh it down at all, just makes it shiny and smooth.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jan 6, 2007)

Prive Straightening Serum. It's reasonable (about 17 bucks) and last about a year or so, and that was when I had hair half way to my bum (it's very wavy and super thick)! I used to be able to get it at my salon, but they don't carry it anymore, boo!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 6, 2007)

definitely superskinny serum! ive practially tried everything and this is by far my favorite.Its kind of pricy, but i think its definitely worth it


----------



## d3sire (Jan 8, 2007)

I have really thick curly hair & I straighten it almost daily. I have tried pretty much every straightening serum & my favorite hands down is Biosilk! When I am on a budget I use one called Honey Nut Corrective Hair Serum it's $6 a bottle and works *almost* as good as Biosilk.


----------



## Katja (Jan 8, 2007)

*I use Kenra Silkening Gloss.  It's meant to be more of an after gloss serum, but I use it prior to hair straightening.  I bought it mostly for the scent, which is lovely btw, but it's also a great product.  It runs around $12/bottle. *


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 8, 2007)

i love the super skinny line from paul mitchell, and it smells awesome


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 8, 2007)

The best one I've ever used is by Bumble & Bumble. I can't remember what it was called but it was brilliant!


----------



## MACreation (Jan 10, 2007)

Here are my STAPLES! for straightening with an iron, and heat protecting too:


Matric Sleek Look Ironing Spray (It's in an orange container.)
Nexxus Heat Protect Spray (It's in a gray bottle with a trigger sprayer)

I finish with SilkTherapy

People tell me my hair feel like silk, and is dead straight, don't believe I have wavy hair..lol


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

I've had good luck with Super Skinny Serum from Paul Mitchell and Smoothing Serum from Biolage. I have super thick/wavy hair and these work like a charm...also I'd NEVER part ways with my CHI iron!! It runs about $120 but it's worth EVERY penny!! Good Luck!


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 16, 2007)

I love super skinny serum. Smells so frickin' good.


----------



## JessieC (Jan 23, 2007)

I love Biosilk. It smells awesome and I love the way it makes my hair feel. Added bonus, its not just for hair! I use it on my arms and shoulders to moisturize, esp in the summer.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 23, 2007)

i love super skinny


----------



## Nolee (Feb 3, 2007)

i'm addicted to Phyto hair relaxing balm, it sometimes straightens the hair without even using any tools! 
it's basically an anti-frizz treatment and they say it's pretty good as heat protection too, so.. HTH


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Feb 4, 2007)

Tigi Catwalk's Fashionista is amazing.


----------



## Chelseaa (Feb 4, 2007)

I use Paul Mitchell Super Skinny and I think it's great! I would definately recommend it. It makes my hair dry faster, and also gives me less frizzies.


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Feb 24, 2007)

i'd recommend B&b's "straight" serum.  you apply it before blowdrying and it protects through flat ironing


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure what my sis-in-law ended up buying but, after all of the rave reviews on here I bought myself Paul Mitchell's Super Skinny and I'm loving it. Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## pinkstar (Mar 27, 2007)

^I have that, but I don't think it's anything special. I prefer Redken's heat glide & Sexy Straight Hair's "Sealing spray" they work amazing.


----------



## Starr1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Biosilk is my hands down fave! I have crazy big curls but the biosilk tames them like a champ.


----------



## NaturallyME (May 21, 2007)

Im pretty sure Nuetrogena Triple Moisture Serum doesnt contain n e thing to actually PROTECT the hair from the heat


----------

